# Cat 420 IT aux. 8 pin plug wiring for metal pless



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just got my new metal pless 10-16 plow, and instead of running the 2 button controller into the cab I would like to wire it to the 8 pin aux plug on the loader and control everything through the pilot control joystick.

Does anyone have the wiring diagram for the plug? It would save me a few hours of figuring out what pin is for what! The plow only has 4 wires, two to control one selector valve 2 for the other, so it should be straight forward?

Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

cmo18;1895204 said:


> Just got my new metal pless 10-16 plow, and instead of running the 2 button controller into the cab I would like to wire it to the 8 pin aux plug on the loader and control everything through the pilot control joystick.
> 
> Does anyone have the wiring diagram for the plug? It would save me a few hours of figuring out what pin is for what! The plow only has 4 wires, two to control one selector valve 2 for the other, so it should be straight forward?
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated


Should only take seconds to figure out what pins do what. Grab a buddy, a test light and one of you check the pins as the other activate the buttons on the controller. My guess is you wil need two powers and one ground.


----------

